

Russ Cox talks about the Google Go programming language - rch
http://software.intel.com/en-us/blogs/2010/01/21/parallel-programming-talk-60-russ-cox-about-the-google-go-programming-language/

======
tersteeg
Glad to hear that you guys listened to and enjoyed Clay and my talk with Russ.
It was a lot of fun doing it. The sound quality issue is a long story. We
started out Parallel Programming Talk on a shoe string and set it up as just
recorded phone calls figured it out a we went. We pushed really hard and
finally got a real studio. You can check out our new "clearer audio"
broadcasts at [http://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/parallel-
programmin...](http://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/parallel-programming-
talk/) Thank you for watching the show! Aaron

------
sambeau
You would think that a company with the expertise of Intel would be able to
get the sound right.

~~~
sambeau
This is a serious comment. I am really interested in Go and have been
following Russ Cox & Rob Pike for a number of years. I listened to the whole
of this interview. It was interesting.

But, the sound is terrible. Which is a shame. With the resources available to
an organisation like Intel I would expect better. A couple of decent
microphones rather than headsets would have been all it would have taken. Russ
was in Google, no doubt, and is a Mac user so I'm sure there would have been
no problem for him to connect a decent microphone (or record his end in
garageband for later inclusion).

If a one-man shop like Dan Benjamin at 5by5 (<http://5by5.tv/>) can get it
right, surely Intel could do a bit better.

